

US scientist gets 13 years on spy-for-Israel charges - eneveu
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hvWvqlsoo8Mw9BCxu634aQQUf7nQ?docId=CNG.c692df26fbf0de5fed67a26eba0263c6.281

======
eneveu
Found a Time article:
[http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,2109712,00.ht...](http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,2109712,00.html)

I wonder why this isn't considered entrapment.

